# CVS einrichten



## Amelia (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo!
Ich versuche gerade in *Eclipse *das *CVS *einzurichten.
Ich habe hier auch ein tolles Buch vor mir zu liegen,
allerdings komme ich damit nicht weit.

Frage 1: Was bzw. wo ist das *Kontextmenü* (um  *new Repository Location* einstellen zu können)


----------



## AlArenal (19. Mai 2005)

Wechsel mal in die Perspektive "CVS-Repository durchsuchen"...


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (19. Mai 2005)

Perspektive wechseln -> CVS Repository -> Rechsklick "New Repository"


----------



## bygones (19. Mai 2005)

ohne Gewähr.

soviel ich weiß kann man per Eclipse nur zu einem bestehenden CVS connecten. Also das Neu anlegen bezieht sich nicht auf "Ich richte mir ein CVS ein"....


----------

